# expat Recruitment Agencies Cyprus



## kimmsmmart (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but Im new to the site!
Does anyone know of any recruitment agencies in Cyprus that specialise in expats moving over there?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimmsmmart said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but Im new to the site!
> Does anyone know of any recruitment agencies in Cyprus that specialise in expats moving over there?


The Eures site has lists of available jobs.

EUROPA - EURES - Jobseekers - Search for a job


Take a look at the sticky thread of useful website as well. 
Veronica


----------

